
The Invasion of Poland Was the First Battle of World War Two in Europe - domnuprofesor
https://en.historylapse.org/invasion-of-poland
======
simonblack
The real, but forgotten, start of WW2 was the Japanese invasion of China in
1937. The Chinese then held off the Japanese for eight years till September
1945.

~~~
domnuprofesor
you are correct, that's why the title of the post mentions Europe. we also
cover the japanese invasion of China here:
[https://en.historylapse.org/japanese-invasion-of-china-
durin...](https://en.historylapse.org/japanese-invasion-of-china-during-the-
second-sino-japanese-war), [https://en.historylapse.org/china-defensive-war-
against-japa...](https://en.historylapse.org/china-defensive-war-against-
japan-resisting-alone), [https://en.historylapse.org/second-sino-japanese-war-
a-war-o...](https://en.historylapse.org/second-sino-japanese-war-a-war-of-
alliance) and here [https://en.historylapse.org/japan's-defeat-in-the-second-
sin...](https://en.historylapse.org/japan's-defeat-in-the-second-sino-
japanese-war)

------
TomMarius
What about the invasion to Czechoslovakia?

